# Dog Collars



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 30, 2008)

Why are 'dog collars' called 'dog collars' and when did it all begin? Is there a link with the Dominicans? I don't wish to be cynical . . .


----------



## brymaes (Sep 30, 2008)

Are you talking about clerical collars?


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Oct 1, 2008)

theologae said:


> Are you talking about clerical collars?



Yes! Were you barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## Athaleyah (Oct 1, 2008)

I've never heard of clerical collars being called "dog collars."


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 1, 2008)

Dude, I thought someone was wondering about goth culture with that question. Was wondering how that was supposed to relate to church history.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is one answer:



> The controversial collar originated as a Mandarin collar on the black cassock worn by Catholic priests after the Rennaissance. The priests found their black collars becoming soiled, and covered them with a simple, folded band of linen which could then be removed and laundered. By the time they adopted the practice, everyone else had opted for long, frilly linens and lace at the throat. Thus was born the white "dog collar", and hence the term "man of the cloth".


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Oct 2, 2008)

Athaleyah said:


> I've never heard of clerical collars being called "dog collars."



cf. "In the United Kingdom and the United States, clerical collars are sometimes informally called dog collars. The term "Roman collar" refers to a style and does not necessarily mean that the wearer is Roman Catholic."


----------

